# Why do most pharmacies refuse to give pregnant women the flu jab?



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2011)

We sold our house but have not yet completed on our new house. We're currently living 2 hours from our previous address (near our new address). I'm unable to travel into my previous surgery for the flu jab on the dates they have available and thought I could get it from one of the supermarket pharmacies. They all (Boots, Morrisons and Tesco) refuse to give it to me as I'm pregnant saying they're not licensed to give it to pregnant women. Is it a different vaccine to that on offer by the gp? By the time we're in our new house it will probably be too late to get the flu jab from a new gp.  Any idea if any pharmacy that's not attached to a supermarket might be licensed? I don't mind paying - I just want the protection. I'm 16 weeks pregnant.

Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Pharmacies give the injection without a prescription under certain legislation known as PGD. One of the exclusion criteria is pregnancy. They aren't allowed to give it, although it is the same injection, it has to be prescribed by a GP.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

